# sheep and V's



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

How did you train your V not to chase sheep as a puppy? Ruby hasn't chased any as I always put her on her leash when we go in a field with sheep in, but it's got me wondering how to de-sensitize her to sheep.


----------



## Fred (Sep 12, 2010)

I live in a part of the North West of England, where pretty much all of the fields are occupied by sheep. It is highly likely that a farmer would shoot my Fred if he was caught in the act of worrying/chasing sheep. So the very first time he went after one (around 6 months old), I dealt with him quite harshly. After I'd finally managed to get him on the lead, I dragged him towards the nearest sheep. I then told him in a very loud voice 'No' while smacking his nose fairly hard: I then repeated this several times. Now I know that I'll probably be berated for this, but it's definitely a chase of cruel to be kind. It's the only time that I've physically reprimanded my dog and I can categorically state that it worked. He completely blanks any sheep that we come into contact with regardless of how far away he is. I think the absolute world of Fred, hence the desire to protect him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know what you mean Fred, I did the same with my old black lab, but V's are a bit different (more sensitive) I believe than labs. Whereabouts in North West are you? I live about 3 miles outside Kendal (cumbria)


----------



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

First time our V saw sheep he chased them. We then really reprimanded him like you did although this involved a loud 'No!' and the odd little smack (which didn't hurt him and he actually wags his tail and just licks you!). However, this is the only time we have done this and it proved really effective for him to realise he wasn't to chase them. What then worked as a follow up every time was watching him when around sheep and shouting no before he gets into the chase. As long as we caught him before he went into a run he would then not chase them and just mosey along with us leaving the sheep alone. We taught him this around 1 year old and he is now very good with sheep - so long as you get him before he gets the scent on and is about to give into temptation!


----------

